# Moose hunt 2019



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

On the 3rdof Sept. My son and I drive to Fairbanks and fly out on the 4th for a few days of moose hunting. If He does not get one I have a cow tag that runs thru Nov. 27th and will go back up there for mine later.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you both knapper.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Should be fun.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Break in that new-to-you Marlin sledge hammer, Knapper!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We got back today and we saw no moose.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed the effort, Barry. So, what did you learn?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I learned that this year we were early. The weather has been too warm and there has been little frost to move them around. We also learned that it is never a sure thing, that unless you get one down it one expensive camping trip. I took the old marlin the one that I already owned and my sun used a 300 win mag.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At least the cost of a resident tag and reduced travel make for a lesser expense than the rest of us would have. Could you hunt moose later yet this year?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I have a archery cow tag for the Fairbanks area that runs through to Nov. 27th. My son had never got a moose before so we went on that one for him to get one. His was an any bull tag for the area we were in. We had a great time and many laughs, it was nice to spend time with him out like that.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Best of luck on your next adventure. It'll be that much better when the time comes.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

here are a few pictures of our camp and the airplane that took us in. The tent is on the biggest piece of level ground with a slight slope to it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics knapper!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a small tent. Sleeping on the ground there had to be uncomfortable and a place where you could roll out of bed - and right into the drink.

How did you pick such a site to land the plane and camp there?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing Bud Nice pic's*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It was the only dry flat place that we had on the lake. I remembered it from last year when I was in there, it was better than I set the tent up last year. We slept with our heads up hill and kept sliding down hill some during the night. It is a small tent yes, and we had to keep the weight down flying in. The ground was not bad and did not have lumps.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good looking country , best of luck on your next trip ...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a cow tag that is for the Fairbanks area and is a bow only hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GOOD LUCK BUD---Hope you get your winters meat*


----------

